# Some work from sunny Queensland, Australia



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Some jobs from Queensland,Australia thanks Columbia taping tools for providing the back bone to a succesfull taping contractor...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool man, Now theres some sweet work right there, Thanks for the pics well done.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks very nice. You forgot to thank Boral for the quality materials required to be a successful taping contractor. 

How have you been? Haven't seen you on here for ages.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

You are correct I only shop at boral, bull**** with them go fishing with them... Boral is the choice for me..


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

it's time to try real product CSR :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweet work king!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

wow thats a clean job. good job


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Thats a nice looking job Drywall King! Thanks too for contributing to our Facebook page :thumbsup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Very nice work. I love to look at such jobs.


----------

